# CPC-A in San Diego California



## cperk (Dec 15, 2011)

I am a new CPC-A and am eager to get into the field of medical coding. I'm open to any entry level position whether it be paid or not. Open to an externship or volunteer work. Anything to get experience. Please see my attached resume.


----------



## sirch16us (Jan 1, 2012)

*Hi!*

i'm also in the San Diego area, just passed CPC-A. I am looking forward to finding an internship, let me know if you find one.Thanks!


----------



## cperk (Feb 9, 2012)

Didnt get an internship..but I did find a job as a Medical Records Coder!!!


----------

